# Longest lasting Thera band?



## SwiftHD (Jul 29, 2014)

hey guys, i was just interested on how long different Thera band lasts for, i have orderd some Thera Band Blue to start with, in comparriosn to Thera Band Blue, how many shoots and how long does it last for, i'm shooting 8.5mm and 9.5mm, i watched a vidio on youtube saying Thera Band Blue was one of the quicker Thera Bands for smaller ammo.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

None of them last very long, get a bunch :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

It really all depends on the cut. If you're using an aggressive taper with a high stretch percentage you're going to get very short band life. A straight cut band set with a lower stretch percentage should easily give you 300-500 shots.

Other things like sharp spots on your frame or pouch ties that are too tight can shorten band life as well.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

it also depends on how tight you stretch it. what kind of smooth or uneven ammo you use, sometimes jagged ammo will "bite" into the band if its caught in the middle during a fork hit. dont over think it, just learn from what is and isn't working for you.


----------



## SwiftHD (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks alot guys, helps me out alot


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

M.J said:


> None of them last very long, get a bunch :thumbsup:


use torstens band dimesions and with 8mm steelies You'll be having so much fun You'll need a 50 yard roll :naughty:


----------



## SwiftHD (Jul 29, 2014)

hey guys, i was interested to see what is the most durable cuts for thera band and what is best for 8.5mm and 9.5mm, thanks!


----------



## Slingashot (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm no expert but I use tapered tbg from 25mm to 20mm and 20cm long for that size ammo and it gives enough speed, power and band life for my needs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SwiftHD (Jul 29, 2014)

hey guys, I was wondering what is the longest lasting Thera Band and the dimention cuts for it for medium power and long lasting bands, thanks


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

TheraBand Gold is definitely the longest lasting and 30 mm-25mm is a very popular size the length depends on your draw length.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

SOOOO much goes into band longevity it is really hard to say which is the longest lasting. My vote would be gold, straight cut, with the right amount of pre-stretch, tied tight enough to hold but not tight enough to cut the rubber.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have merged three Topics asking essentially the same question into one. BTW, the answers to all your questions can be found in the "Slingshot Bands and Tubes Forum.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

MJ summed it up in 1 ! Make sure you get a bunch of elastic then you can make more if you run out


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys i find so many variables that affect tbg bands . I like using 3/4 to 5/8taper single to shoot 3/8 steel 9.5 mm for metric fans it shoots well and flat . In the heat of arizona 118 degrees they dont last , magbe 150 to 300 shots at most. Though im new to to ss sport . I find dankung tube last far longer . I soon will experime int with linatex to see how they work . Primarily straight 5/8 cut flat bands for 3/8 steel and marbles. I hope this helps guys .


----------

